# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Γάλα  του  νεοσσού

## adreas

Έπεσα  σε  αυτό το  βίντεο  μάλλον είναι  γάλα  του νεοσσού   θέλετε  να  πούμε  για τα  υλικά  που  βάζει  μέσα γιατί  εγώ  δυσκολεύομαι;

----------


## sarpijk

Νισιστε, αυγοτροφη, κρεμα βρεφικη, πουρες σκονη(?), μηλοξυδο, omnivit, αυγο βραστο, σουπιοκοκκαλο. Αυτα εγω καταλαβα οτι βαζει.

----------


## jk21

οπως τα λεει ο στεφανος ειναι ...    πολλες οι αδυναμιες του αποτελεσματος ... καταρχην ειναι λασπη 
απο κει περα 

αντι σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου που θα μπορουσε να βαλει ,βαζει νισιστε ..
αυγοτροφη ειναι καποια γνωστη ... περαν των οποιων αποψεων μου για το συνολο τους ,σεβαστη επιλογη
κρεμα βρεφικη ...στο ποσοστο που μπαινει δεν νομιζω να δημιουργει προβλημα ουτε το γαλα της ,ουτε τυχον αυξημενος σιδηρος .οποιος δοκιμασει θα του προτεινα να βαλει ανθος ορυζης χωρις γαλα 
πουρες ...θα ηταν εξυπνη ιδεα για αμυλουχα βαση σε σκονη ... εχετε διαβασει συστατικα και κυριως τα συντηρητιικα κλπ  Ε που εχει στο τελος ; αν ναι  τοτε μαλλον δεν θα βαλετε ..
μηλοξυδο σε αυγοτροφη ... τραγικο λαθος .οξυ σε αμυλουχα βαση πριν βρεθει στο στομαχι... οτι χειροτερο για το στομαχι αλλα και για αλλοιωση της ιδιας της τροφης και των προσθετων βιταμινων που προστεθηκαν 
για τα υπολοιπα δεν εχω ενσταση

----------

